
Wall Street Journal Reporter Forced to Leave China - metaphysics
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wall-street-journal-reporter-forced-to-leave-china-11567161852?mod=rsswn
======
AFascistWorld
He'd have been charged with "inciting subversion of state power" if he holds
Chinese passport.

The WSJ Chinese weibo account was banned last month, even though it basically
only posts good news about China and bad news about America.

Also:

>The Chinese central government rejected Lam’s proposal to withdraw the
extradition bill and ordered her not to yield to any of the protesters’ other
demands at that time,

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-
china-e...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-china-
exclusive/exclusive-amid-crisis-china-rejected-hong-kong-plan-to-appease-
protesters-sources-idUSKCN1VK0H6)

~~~
ryanchankh
Is Reuters a credible news source? I have seen many news from that site but
don't have a good way to verify their reports...

------
paulgb
Somewhat related (topically, not necessarily causally), I've seen a number of
tweets about journalists being hassled entering the US. So far none have
actually been barred as far as I'm aware, but it seems the "fake news media"
rhetoric from the top has been seared into (some of) the rank-and-file.

One example:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/jamescdyer/status/116464700893166...](https://mobile.twitter.com/jamescdyer/status/1164647008931667971?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fd-8158549391615904925.ampproject.net%2F1908231648370%2Fframe.html)

------
intstgcomp438
It is an interesting point of comparison that the President of the United
States, Donald Trump, considers meanstream news sources like the New York
Times to be extremely malicious against him and unfair to him in their
coverage.

The amount of censorship he applies to the New York Times is exactly 0.

